# Electric Wader Socks?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these inside waders? I'm wondering if they will keep your feet warmer than just using very good socks?
I already have a pair I used for ice fishing before buying my -150 degree boots.

The wader electric socks have the long wires and battery pack that goes on an inside belt at your waist.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never tried um before but thought of getting some. I have had to pretty much go do some jumping jacks to get my blood flo going again when I am out there! Plus I have on neoprene waders and 2 pairs thick hunting socks. plus 2 pairs of long undies hopefully I am getting under armour for x mas  . they look great to me but as my cousin pointed out what if you burst into flames and are stuck in your melting neoprene waders!!!! haha . jk.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

ROTFL!!
If I "burst into flames" melting clothes won't be what I'll be worried about!  
That "spontaneous combustion" thing is pretty scary stuff man! 

How the heck do you prevent that crap?! 


It sounds like you need a new socks setup too.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know if that would happen but it is a thought... you said you had a pair didn't ya. how warm do they get? do you think they would melt waders or just get way to hot under the neoprene? what if you sprung a leak would you get electrocuted lol jk. guess if they say its ok for waders it would work. has anyone ever tried um before?
ya i need some better socks. but maybe if i didn't stand up to my shins in the water for like 2 hours maybe I would be ok.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

They don't get hot, they'd burn you long before melting anything and they won't do that. Also with the cold coming from the outside they would be even less prone to melt something. 

Hopefully someone here has some experience they can relate. :T


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have not tried them but I have heard they don't hold up very well. I use a system that has always been good through the cold days of winter. I use a silk liner sock against my foot. This wicks moisture away from the foot and is also comfortable against the foot and ankle when walking. Then my out sock veries in thickness depending on condition and temp. I use a blend 65&#37; merino wool/35% stretch nylon. One more very important part of the system is to not over sock. in other words make sure you are not pinched or feel like you are crammed in. A thiner sock can provide more warmth if you have good circulation into the feet. A large or two pair of over socks can restrict flow and will cause your foot to freeze. It is always a good idea to where your boot a little looser than normal to allow for the circulation. get up shake your legs and feet walk around a bit and keep the flow to your feet and you should stay nice and warm. Just my .02 S One other consideration electric socks are mechanical in nature and that is just one more thing to go wrong on a days outing. S


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

would them feet warmers work that you open to the air and they get warm?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i tried the feet warmers last year, usless, once they run out of o2 they stop making heat(kind of a "duh" moment when it happend). i probably will try the electric socks this winter on the ice, i have heard they get to warm though, and that you have to turn them on and off as the day goes. so far the best method has been exactly what 7x said


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I used them a long time ago for hunting but don't remember how hot they were. I don't think they even lasted the whole day before I just switched to my wool socks. (I think mine took 2 C batteries and they kept on falling down).


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> ROTFL!!
> That "spontaneous combustion" thing is pretty scary stuff man!
> 
> How the heck do you prevent that crap?!


 
drink plenty of beer. i've been using this method for many years and it's prevented spontaneous combustion thus far.

tho that almost changed one fateful day when i mixed beer with too much taco bell - _that_ was a close call.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, no experience with the electric socks. 

I have found that the only way to really keep your feet warm while wading this time of year is to ditch the stocking foot waders and go with some well insulated boot foot waders. About two weeks ago I purchased the LaCrosse Super Tuff II Waders from Cabelas. With 5 mm neoprene and 1000 gram Thinsulate Ultra insulated boots I haven't been cold on the river since. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0027817830548a&type=product&cmCat=Search_Results_NYR&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=lacrosse+supertuff&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=lacrosse+supertuff&noImage=0

To all you guys wading in stocking style breathables with that skimpy 3mm of neoprene on your feet...There is no way you can convince me that your feet are even half as warm and comfortable as mine this time of year. I had been previously wearing 3 mm neoprene stocking foot waders, thin polypropeline liner socks, and two pairs of polar weight merino wool socks. My toes still had plenty of wiggle room and I made sure never to lace my wading boots too tight, but still my feet would be freezing! Screw that! I say boot foots are the only way to go right now.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Jojopro,
I agree that the boot foots would be warm. I worked as a guide out west and fished all winter long and fished tail waters that hovered in the low forties on the hotest of summer day with stocking foot waders and my feet were never cold. The system I use has been proven over many years and many days on the water perhaps its my body make up that allows for this. But it does work if applied correctly. What ever works for you is what you should go with but boot foot do not provide enough support for me becouse of bad ankles and stocking with lace up boots do. I am sure many of the guys here have the same situation and need support. To each his own. S


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sevenx, I hear ya about the extra ankle support. When hiking to my fishing holes I certainly prefer to do so in lace up boots, but like I had said I just can't keep my feet warm this time of year in them. I thought I was doing all the right stuff...wearing a polypropeline liner sock, polar weight merino wool socks, still had wiggle room. What do you do different to keep your feet warm?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Jojo, I use the same concept as I did skiing, often I would ski in just a liner or even bare foot (man did my boots stink) I found that the insulation in the boot would keep my foot warmer that way. So when wading I found that a thiner system actually kept my feet warmer. I also have a long narrow foot with very high arches I think this helps with my circulation so I stayed warm s


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of your help guys. This has quickly become a very informative thread.

If others also have actual experience with the electric socks, please chime in with your experiences.

I'm hoping to go out this Saturday and will probably wear mine to also be able to report on them.


----------

